# "Error applying transforms. Verify that the specified transform paths are valid."



## yungpatrickstar (Nov 23, 2013)

*"Error applying transforms. Verify that the specified transform paths are valid."*

I recently got a new computer that runs Windowss 8, my old one had a program called Pinnacle Studio 14 on it and when I tried to download the program again I got all to the final steps of installation then it says "Error applying transforms. Verify that the specified transform paths are valid." I tried searching for the path in the regedit but I dont really know how to do it, if thats where the solution even lies. I also thought of flashdriving it over from my old computer but I figured the same problem would arise since I downloaded it the same way on my old computer. I looked all over for an answer but nothing would work.
Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: "Error applying transforms. Verify that the specified transform paths are valid."*

Post in the Pinnacle Forum you will have a lot better luck then in this general Windows 8 forum


----------

